# Insurance woes!



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Thought I'd ask here as it isn't a pet insurance query, it's a sports insurance query. 

My permit and insurance are due to run out at the beginning of November. The insurance company I am with are now just covering the human side of the sport. Therefore no liability claims will be paid if one of my dogs bites someone. But I'm covered if I fall off my scooter... 

My permit requires me to have 5 Mil. Public Liability insurance in order for me to renew. 

However, I'm struggling to find any insurers that;
A) cover the sport
B) Don't cost a fortune
C) Aren't already full. 

So I thought I'd put it to you guys and see if you could come up with anything I haven't. 

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you tried talking to a Broker, rather than insurance companies?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I contacted one company who didn't do the sport to see if they would be able to cover it and did get a reply from their broker, so in a way yes, however, I am now googling.


----------

